# SOLITUDE



## qqq62 (May 3, 2021)

Silent solitude makes true speech possible and personal


----------



## Pig Hip (May 3, 2021)

Also clears the mind and senses. There's a huge canyon near me where I go for true solitude.


----------



## safeinsanity (May 3, 2021)

I was just thinking this morning as an other driver behind me was trying to run up my ass how wonderfully awesome it would be to live deep in the forest like a total hermit in a little tiny cabin with just myself and my furry little friends as companions!  Translation = *People Suck! *


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 3, 2021)

safeinsanity said:


> Translation = *People Suck!*



For the most part I agree.


----------



## qqq62 (May 17, 2021)

qqq62 said:


> Silent solitude makes true speech possible and personal


The past is a place of reference, not a place of residence; the past is a place of learning, not a place of living


----------

